# PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2011)

*PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHX-Community-Mitglied,

du wolltest schon immer einmal einen Artikel für ein Print-Magazin wie PC Games Hardware schreiben und dein Fachwissen unter Beweis stellen? Du hast ein interessantes Projekt am Start, das sich um das Thema Overclocking, Kühlung oder Casemodding dreht und willst darüber berichten?

Mit dem Sonderheft 02/2011 mit dem Thema "Tuning", das am 25.5. erscheint, hast du jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu! PC Games Hardware sucht Freie Mitarbeiter mit einer soliden Schreibe, die sich für PC-Hardware begeistern und einen Print-Artikel über ein Thema ihrer Wahl aus dem Bereich Overclocking, Kühlung oder Casemodding verfassen möchten - ob Praxis- oder Wissens-Artikel spielt keine Rolle!

Wie du dich bewerben kannst? Melde dich unter online@pcgameshardware.de und beschreibe möglichst anschaulich, welche(n) Artikel du gerne schreiben würdest. Falls du bereits redaktionelle Erfahrungen gesammelt hast und Referenzen vorweisen kannst (z.B. Online-Reviews, Casemod-Tagebuch o.ä.), sind derartige Verweise gern gesehen. Dann musst du vorerst nichts weiter tun: Falls PC Games Hardware dein Themenvorschlag gefällt, werden wir dich kontaktieren und dir weitere Informationen, zum Beispiel zur Vergütung und zu redaktionellen Vorgaben zukommen lassen.


----------



## joraku (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Lust am Schreiben eines Artikels hätte ich schon, nur habe ich zur Zeit einfach nicht genug Zeit und auch kein Projekt etc. am Start.


----------



## NeRo1987 (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wurden hier alle User angeschrieben oder nur einzelne? 
Hätte schon auch Lust, das einzige Kriterium bei mir ist wie bei meinem Vorredner die Zeit...


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Worüber soll man den Schreiben?


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist richtig zu lesen oder sich ein Thema auszudenken stehen die Chancen ohnehin nicht so gut...


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Soll das ganze nur ein einmaliger Artikel werden, oder sucht ihr jemand der euch jeden Monat so einen Artikel schreibt?

Ich in meinem Fall würde z.b. gerne einen Artikel über Casemodding schreiben, möchtet ihr da eher sowas wie ein Tagebuch sprich Dokumentation über den Bau eines Custom PCs von Anfang bis Ende. (Natürlich in Kurzform)

Ein kleines Tutorial würde ja z.b. auch noch in Frage kommen, beispielsweise im Themenbereich Sleeve.

Oder sollte es eher darum gehen was Casemodding eigentlich ist...?


Interesse hätte ich schon, eine Vergütung wäre auch nicht nötig, allein die Ehre einen Artikel in der PCGH veröffentlichen zu können ist doch schon super


----------



## Communicator (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*



Acid schrieb:


> .......... eine Vergütung wäre auch nicht nötig, allein die Ehre einen Artikel in der PCGH veröffentlichen zu können ist doch schon super



OT: on
Schön den Preis versaut. 
OT: off


----------



## L.B. (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*



> Soll das ganze nur ein einmaliger Artikel werden, oder sucht ihr jemand der euch jeden Monat so einen Artikel schreibt?



Diesselbe Frage stelle ich mir auch. An einem einmaligen Artikel wäre ich nämlich durchaus interessiert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Es geht jetzt in erster Linie um das kommende Extreme-Sonderheft - also erstmal nur ein Artikel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wann ist denn Abgabe?
(Und habt ihr Interesse an einem Artikel zu Fanducts oder Wakü-Basiswissen?)


----------



## fctriesel (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*



Acid schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich schon, eine Vergütung wäre auch nicht nötig, allein die Ehre einen Artikel in der PCGH veröffentlichen zu können ist doch schon super


Ehre? Die verdienen Geld damit und du arbeitest für lau?
Ich hätte da vielleicht ein interessantes Jobangebot für dich.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Wegen Folding wisst ihr ja an wen ihr euch wenden könnt  (nicht das Jörg in Facebook wieder  macht ).


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Bekommt man finanzielle Unterstützung wenn es um Hardware OC tests geht?


----------



## Gnome (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Super! Danke für das "Angebot" . Habe mich soeben mal beworben. Vielleicht klappts mit meinem Casemodding-Projekt


----------



## Icejester (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*



fctriesel schrieb:


> Ehre? Die verdienen Geld damit und du arbeitest für lau?
> Ich hätte da vielleicht ein interessantes Jobangebot für dich.


 
Ich melde auch Interesse an so einem Mitarbeiter an!


----------



## Hansaplast (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne einen Test/Bericht über den Einbau, sinnvolle Einrichtung und langfristige Erfahrungen im Betrieb einer/mehrerer SSD (raid) lesen. 

Bitte auch Bilder von verwegenen/unorthodoxen Kühlmethoden. 
Ich träume nachts von 40 cm Lüftern vor kupfernen Seitenteilen. 
Da geht doch sicher noch Einiges...


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich kann ein Reisebericht über Thailand schreiben, ist zwar ein bissl OT aber mehr ist in meinem Urlaub nicht drin! 
Um die Kurve zu kriegen kann ich ja die verschiedenen Kommunikationslösungen außerhalb Europas mit einbeziehen. 

Ne, mal im Ernst. Find die Idee richtig klasse. Gebt ihr auch direkt Themen vor oder muss man selber Vorschläge unterbreiten?
Ansonsten hätte ich eine Idee, ist zwar nicht direkt passend zu euren Rubriken aber auch Themen nahe. Schön wäre es ein laufendes Modding-Tutorial zu haben und ich Rede jetzt nicht über Hardware, sondern Software/ Spiele. Da mittlerweile ja viele Spiele ähnliche Moddingtools haben, könnte man das dann exemplarisch an einem aufzeigen und dann von A-Z darlegen wie man so zu seinem ersten, eigenen Level, Char o. Ä. kommt. Wäre dann wahrscheinlich aber eher etwas für das normale Heft. 

MfG


----------



## huntertech (8. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Naja, mit dem selbstgesteckten Ziel nach dem Studium bei der PCGH wenigstens mal Praktikum zu machen wäre ich natürlich schon interessiert 

Bewerbung ist raus *hoff*


----------



## W3SSI (10. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

ich werd mich auch mal bewerben,

das passt grade besonders gut. Ich bastel grade mit meinen Kumpels einen Waku-, Dual CPU-, SLI- High-End PC zusammen 

PS. die Lieferung ist gestern angekommen^^


----------



## D_Donsen (13. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

ich habe vor an meinen Scythe Grand Kama Cross[http://www.scythe-eu.com/de/produkte/cpu-kuehler/grand-kama-cross.html] einen weiteren Lüfter anbringen, der die abluft zur seite wegbläst, momentan hab ich aber noch nicht das geld dazu. sobald ich gemoddet hab schicke ich euch gerne bilder und das endergebnis meines versuchs(z.B. temperaturen vor und nach dem modding)


----------



## SiQ (13. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ach mist......jetzt steht ABI an sonst hätte ich was geschrieben.....ich will schließlich auch den Beruf des Redakteurs ergreifen


----------



## Hackintoshi (16. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die reaktion der redaktion auf meinen themenvorschlag; casemod+osx
Das ergebnis werde ich dann hier posten, für alle redaktionsjünger und schreibwahnis.
Ciao...Hackintoshi


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich würde ja gern einen Artikel über einen Extrem-Falter/Boincer machen.

Sprich UEFI Board mit möglichst vielen 16x Slots, Singel- oder Dual-GPU Karten bis zum Abwinken, zusammenschalten von 2-3 NTs, ein vernünftiges Raidsystem entweder 1, aber eher 5. Und das ganze halt unter Wasser setzen, so das man nur einen Slot pro Karte brauch, und eben eine entsprechende Belüftung, die wohl trotz WaKü nötig ist. 

Leistungsaufnahme so um die 2kW Daher wohl auch bis zu 3 NTs  

Fehlt nur die Hardware für.

PS: ein ähnliches Projekt gab es auch von der Universität Antwerpen schon. Asus hatte ja bereits dieses Projekt unterstützt, verdient aber meiner Meinung nach mal eine Neuauflage, zumal es wirklich ein mehr als passendes Projekt für eine PCGH-EXTREM-Ausgabe wäre. Zumal ich davon ausgehe, das dies auch durchaus gute Publicity für die unterstützenden Hersteller. Kann man ja durchaus mit Review-Hardware bauen. Entweder dann wieder auseinander reißen, oder aber Spenden an ne Uni oder so, die Energiekosten für so ein Monster sollte man ja wirklich nicht unterschätzen.
PPS: UEFI ist wichtig, da nach Aussage eines Systemherstellers damit nicht mehr die Probleme bestehen, die es bei obigen Projekt gab mit der Initialisierung und auch die GTX275 erforderlich gemacht hat, genau wie das angepasst BIOS. Würde halt den Arbeitsaufwand MASSIV reduzieren.


----------



## Communicator (16. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja gern einen Artikel über einen Extrem-Falter/Boincer machen.
> 
> Sprich UEFI Board mit möglichst vielen 16x Slots, Singel- oder Dual-GPU Karten bis zum Abwinken, zusammenschalten von 2-3 NTs, ein vernünftiges Raidsystem entweder 1, aber eher 5. Und das ganze halt unter Wasser setzen, so das man nur einen Slot pro Karte brauch, und eben eine entsprechende Belüftung, die wohl trotz WaKü nötig ist.
> 
> ...



Ääähm, genau sowas lässt ein Multi-Gpu User wie mir die Katheterleitung platzen.
Multi Nt´s und sowas......
DER INBEGRIFF VON TUNING !!

Meine Stimme haste, weil, braucht keine Sau, aber man sieht mal was gehen könnte. Multi NT´s, ich fasse es nicht. GEIL.

Aber nein, Hardware kriegste von mir nicht. Bei vielen Videos habe ich aber gesehen das PCGH ne Menge Hardware hat...........

Gruß.


----------



## Fantom (17. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

sollen das lieber die wirklichen freaks machen, ich habe auch viel zu sagen ob das einigermaßen stimmt weiss ich aber nicht


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH sucht Freie Mitarbeiter für das Tuning-Sonderheft - Jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für eure Bewerbungen!
Einige der Bewerber sollten inzwischen von uns angeschrieben worden sein, weitere Bewerbungen sind nicht erforderlich

--> Thread geschlossen


----------

